# Just bought myself a new car



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey all
Just bought myself a new (old) car:
Ford
Fiesta - Freestyle
2001
1.25 Zetec Engine
5 speed gear box
88000 miles (got the MOT's to prove this) - this should have around 150,000
full service history
Silver
3 door

Never liked silver but this was just a bargin at £275 

I have always wanted one this shape since I owned the "pre-facelift" This is what it looks like but not the actual car:










needs a little work doing to it, rust in a couple of places but its 15 years old .... could end up being a classic!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Owned by a little old lady that only drove it to church on Sunday......:laugh:

Not bad for an '01.....:thumb: Looks nice. My son's '01 has 300K+ miles.....my '95 has 256K but I rarely travel more than 12 miles round trip to run errands.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

it needs a damn good clean though. I will post some pictures of it on here when I go and pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

ok got a problem - engine warning light is on after i got to work today, oil level was low (i never checked it to be honest) but its running ok no knocks etc, no misfire and oil level has been topped up. 
How do I go about resetting the engine warning light? I have remvoed the negative lead and will put it back on for my journey home but not sure if this will work or not?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I believe just disconnecting and reconnecting the battery works, but I'd keep an eye on the oil. Hope the preceding owner was honest.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi All an update
Removed the airfilter and found it clogged and very wet (to the point it was dripping) no change, so I removed the battery over night and the lamp was still on. so I nipped around to the garage near my work and he plugged it in to the diagnostics machine, it shown a Lamba sensor damp and catalist out of range error. I guess both of these would tie in with the car being stood for at least eight weeks and the air filter that was on it being soaking wet! Bets of all he hasnt charged me for that, so I am hoping that will be the end of the issue !


----------

